# Movie of the Decade- Grand Final



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Movie of the Decade- Grand Finale`*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqD7MksivSo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



vs



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7YllAOqpF4[/YOUTUBE]


The poll will be open for 3 days. 

May the best movie win.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

First. 

City of God is a worthy opponent, but I give my vote to Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

great... underrated vs overrated

I choose underrated


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 8, 2010)

Lord of the Rings all the way!


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is a board full of nerds... I doubt City of God can hold its own.

We all know who the winner will be.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

Love, love, love, love City of God.

But one of my most precious items is a 1983 Ballatine 3rd edition 4 book box set of Lord of the Rings (The Hobbit included) my uncle gave me for my 12th birthday.

So yeah, tough choice as it is, RotK voted.

Sorry CoG.


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a huge Middle Earth nerd, and _City of God_ was excellent, but my vote must go to _The Return of the King_.


----------



## SPN (Jan 8, 2010)

Never heard of "City of God"

LOTR by default.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2010)

Didn't vote for either in the last round but I think we all know what I'm choosing here.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2010)

Abstaining due to poor choices


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2010)

Can there be any other choice besides LOTR for MOTD? I think not.


----------



## Felt (Jan 8, 2010)

SPN said:


> Never heard of "City of God"
> 
> LOTR by default.



You shouldn't really be voting if you haven't seen one of the them. >.>

I'm voting for LoTR though (since i have seen both)...


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

Not voting, haven't seen either one.


----------



## Gooba (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't seen CoG, but I wouldn't call this a _grand_ finale when so many better movies (at least than LotR) were overlooked.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 8, 2010)

awesome decade movie poll is awesome
let's go city of god!


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 8, 2010)

One of my favorite scenes from Lotr, so corny:
Mnemic - Wildboys
Hey someone had to post it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2010)

lotr because it's a movie i actually seen.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, haven't seen City of God yet so I'm forced to choose LOTR.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

If you haven't watched CoG then just go on any number of streaming sites and watch it.


----------



## stavrakas (Jan 8, 2010)

LOTR ofc.

10char


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 8, 2010)

hahaha lol

Cidade de Deus on the finale??

Its not even my favourite brasilian film from the decade. Tropa de elite was better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

Tropa de elite was amazing but seriously if we're going from that angle then there are plenty of movies that are better than RotK.


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 8, 2010)

Honestly, on this type of forum there is no way that Lotr will not win. So many good films didn't even make the cut of nominations yet still Spiderman 2 managed to make it.

City of God gets my vote, just because it's got a lot more going for it than LotR it's not simply good entertainment or effects or epic in scale.


----------



## West Egg (Jan 8, 2010)

ROTK remains my all time favorite movie !


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Abstaining due to poor choices


I probably should have done the same.

Oh well, it's an anime forum.  I should have known better than to expect good taste from this sort of clientele.

City of God.


----------



## sel (Jan 8, 2010)

Voting for the better of the two, CdD.

And to the two or three people voting for the one when they've only seen that one of the two?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Tropa de elite was amazing but seriously if we're going from that angle then there are plenty of movies that are better than RotK.



plenty??

Being generous I hardly would say three of them


----------



## Chocochip (Jan 8, 2010)

People who say LOTR movies are just battles have no idea how to watch movies and suck at understanding movies and where they direct to. They need movies like Pursuit of Happiness to handfeed them the message or something like The Departed to show the multirelations vividly and fail to manage to catch any subtleness.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I probably should have done the same.
> 
> Oh well, it's an anime forum.  I should have known better than to expect good taste from this sort of clientele.
> 
> City of God.



Yes, only you and those who think like you have good taste. 

Other people? We're just daft fucks.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> hahaha lol
> 
> Cidade de Deus on the finale??
> 
> Its not even my favourite brasilian film from the decade. Tropa de elite was better.



hm tropa da elite looks interesting *gonna dl it*

can anyone recommend me some good latino drama/crime movies


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2010)

Yami no Takeshi said:


> Yes, only you and those who think like you have good taste.
> 
> Other people? We're just daft fucks.


That's pretty much my opinion.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That's pretty much my opinion.



Oh, well played my lady...or dude? Username seems female, but I don't trust the internet.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

I think she's a dude.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 8, 2010)

Voted CoG. But it will get its ass kicked... of course that's what I thought when I vote for it in its match up with TDK


----------



## G. Hawke (Jan 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think she's a dude.





Damn him/her.


----------



## Chee (Jan 8, 2010)

So, what are you Rukia?


----------



## Brian (Jan 8, 2010)

Tough choice, I loved City of God, but Lord of the Rings was spectacular, pretty well rounded in terms of art direction, story, suspense, atmosphere.


----------



## Girl I don't care (Jan 9, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King .


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 9, 2010)

thegoodjae said:


> People who say LOTR movies are just battles have no idea how to watch movies and suck at understanding movies and where they direct to. They need movies like Pursuit of Happiness to handfeed them the message or something like The Departed to show the multirelations vividly and fail to manage to catch any subtleness.



Haha, subtleness!

There was nothing about many of the choices that had anything to do with subtlety. Sure the LotR films had many messages, none that are hard to detect.

The reason that I gave CoG my vote was due to the small things, some of the more quiet or silent moments and small changes that occur as the film goes on. Not only this, but, some simple yet amazing cinematography, genuine and powerful performances by a cast with zero experience and the fact that it's a real story that's told in a way which makes it really come to life.

The most powerful thing for me about CoG is it's honesty, the scene that got to me the most is something that the writer actually saw happen with his own two eyes, yet when you're watching the film it feels like it could be the most far fetched moment because of how... What happens is.


----------



## Blackfish (Jan 9, 2010)

_City of God_ losing by a mile.

_Return of the King_ was epic, but personally _City of God_ held up better for me on subsequent viewings.


----------



## Roy (Jan 9, 2010)

rofl. LotR

/rapestompshitstorm


----------



## Mider T (Jan 9, 2010)

Only thing to shitstorm about here is how masamune forgot the "e" at the end of "final" in the title.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 9, 2010)

Rocket > Hobbits


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 10, 2010)

About a day to go but this poll isn't as close as I would've expected it to be...


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 10, 2010)

City of God was amazing, but Lord of the Rings has its special place in my heart :3


----------



## Scholzee (Jan 10, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## Prowler (Jan 10, 2010)

They are both terrible compared to other movies of the decade.


----------



## Anarch (Jan 10, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Rocket > Hobbits



Gandalf > Rocket


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2010)

Prowler said:


> They are both terrible compared to other movies of the decade.



Such as the Twilight, right? Yeah, we hear you.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bumping for the last day.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2010)

> They are both terrible compared to other movies of the decade



Like what for instance?


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 11, 2010)

Poll is closed. I guess nothing could stop the Lord of The Rings on this forum. Not my favorite but it is in my top 10, at least that's something. My biggest disappointment in this competition is the lack of success from my personal top 3 movies this decade: Watchmen, Sin City and V for Vendetta.


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Missed voting but I would've probably voted for LotR anyway


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2010)

NF has shitty taste


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Sen said:


> Missed voting but I would've probably voted for LotR anyway


You have to watch "City of God" Julie. 


The Pink Ninja said:


> 70.91% of NF has shitty taste


Fixed. 

I kid. I kid.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 11, 2010)

Starrk said:


> Gandalf > Rocket



Knockout Ned > Gandalf


----------

